# Toxic mayhem maze!!!!



## hooshaba (Sep 12, 2008)

one giant maze connected to 2 houses. 10,000 square feet. out in yorba linda C.A. message my email for more info. i might not look at my email. so just go my my myspace site. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/229745132 i will definitely get your message. that is also the haunted house site for info about it. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/229745132 is where you want to go for the biggest maze in Yorba linda C.A.


----------

